# Coughing, Natural and Traditional Remedies



## Themedicalprepper (Feb 17, 2016)

When you start to cough, it can be a real drag. Over and over and over again. Coughing. Here are some natural and traditional remedies for coughing that will really help curb the cough.

*Natural and Traditional Coughing Remedies

HONEY*

Honey is a great natural remedy for coughing. In a well controlled study performed a few years ago, researchers pitted dextromethorphan (the common active ingredient in cough suppressants) against honey and naproxen sodium (Aleve). The specific type of honey used in the study was Buckwheat honey. The study found that Buckwheat honey outperformed dextromethorphan and Aleve in stopping a cough. Here is the dosing guide:


< 40 lbs: 1 teaspoon every 2-4 hours as needed
40-60 lbs: 2 teaspoons every 2-4 hours as needed
> 60 lbs: 1 tablespoon every 2-4 hours as needed

*ALEVE*

The study also found that Aleve outperformed dextromethorphan. Aleve (naproxen sodium) is an anti-inflammatory. It works to reduce coughing by reducing inflammation in the throat, making it feel less scratchy. This scratchiness is also a sign of an increased cough reflex secondary to inflammation. The recommended dosing guide is here; generic naproxen sodium works the same way:


Adults: 440mg (2 regular Aleve) every 12 hours as needed
Children: 220mg (1 regular Aleve) every 12 hours as needed

*ELDERBERRY SYRUP*

Another well controlled study performed by Natural Medicines, a division of Therapeutic Research, found that Elderberry syrup was great not just at relieving a cough but also at assisting the immune system in it's fight against the causative organism (most often, a virus). When purchasing Elderberry syrup, keep in mind that there are three common types available: a 500mg syrup, a 3,800mg syrup, and a 5,000mg syrup. Avoid the lower concentration syrups and go right for the 5,000mg (pictured above with a link to find out more). Dosing for Elderberry syrup is 1 teaspoon 3-4 times daily for 3 to 7 days.

*LYSINE POWDER*

Again, coming from another study, L-Lysine powder, a really cool amino acid, wasn't found to inhibit cough, but was found to heartily boost the immune system during illness (especially with viruses). Dosing for L-Lysine powder is 1 gram 3 times daily for 7 days.

*SALT WATER*

Gargling salt water three times a day will help reduce coughing. Salt water is hypertonic (more salty than the fluids in your body). This property, through diffusion, allows it to draw fluid off of the tissues of the throat and make them less irritated and inflamed, which in turn reduces your cough reflex. Remember, as soon as the immune system detects an invader (bacterial or viral) it starts to kick out histamine in large quantities. Histamine does a lot, including making your tissues more leaky. This increased leakiness irritates the tissues, especially those in the throat.

*JACK DANIELS*

Alcohol, especially hard liquor with a proof of 60 or greater, has been shown to inhibit the cough response. Drink in moderation, though. Dosing for Old Jack is about a shot every 8 hours. TIP: Combining liquor and honey (a hot toddy) can reduce a cough even more than either by themselves.

*STEAM*

Sitting over a steaming bowl of water with a towel over your head and deeply breathing in the vapors has been shown in multiple studies to clear the nasal passages and reduce coughing. As an added bonus, when combined with essential oils, the steam can actually work better to inhibit cough and can work as a natural vaporized antibiotic. Oils to consider when steaming a cough include peppermint, tea tree, and eucalyptus. Dosing for essential oils is approximately 2-3 drops per liter of steaming water.

*What Doesn't Work*

Echinacea has been shown in multiple studies to have no effect on coughing or colds.

These are a few natural and traditional remedies. If it works for you, you can always stick with the mainstay traditional medicine, dextromethorphan (the "D" in cough medicines [Robitussin D]). Dextromethorphan can make you sleepy or disoriented, though. If you are packing a medicine kit, or just putting together a home remedy kit, these are my favorites and the ones that I believe have the best research to support their use.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I've been using honey for cough and sore throat for my entire life... Thanks Mom!

Also fanatical about "Fisherman's Friend" lozenges for tired or hoarse throat.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have used warm honey and whiskey mixed together. Terrific post.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I have used warm honey and whiskey mixed together. Terrific post.


Hey Camel, is that blondie with the ak the "warm Honey" (avatar) you speak of? Just asking'.........


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Honey and whiskey is no old wives tale. Great remedy.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Great info. I have chronic bronchitis and need all the help I can get. Codeine does the trick too. Just not so natural.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How about elderberry wine? You get the berry extract and the alcohol tincture


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We have a fair amount of elderberry syrup in our stores.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Themedicalprepper said:


> When you start to cough, it can be a real drag. Over and over and over again. Coughing. Here are some natural and traditional remedies for coughing that will really help curb the cough.
> 
> *Natural and Traditional Coughing Remedies
> 
> ...


Coughing is actually the body's way of getting rid of waste products in the lungs. Do not try to suppress a "wet" cough or you will do more damage than not. If you have a wet cough or "deep" cough make sure to practice deep breathing to fill your lungs with as much air as possible, and then cough out the air with short forceful coughs. this will help to shake up the mucous in the lungs and move it out and up where you can hopefully spit it out. In order to recover from a respiratory infection, or for those with COPD, it is important to clear out the lungs of this mucous which has trapped foreign bodies such as viruses causing the infection. I repeat DO NOT STOP A WET COUGH!

Use the advice above for cough relief only for a dry cough or sore throat.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All this talk about whiskey and such has got me to thinking.

Seriously, good thread.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Coughing is actually the body's way of getting rid of waste products in the lungs. Do not try to suppress a "wet" cough or you will do more damage than not. If you have a wet cough or "deep" cough make sure to practice deep breathing to fill your lungs with as much air as possible, and then cough out the air with short forceful coughs. this will help to shake up the mucous in the lungs and move it out and up where you can hopefully spit it out. In order to recover from a respiratory infection, or for those with COPD, it is important to clear out the lungs of this mucous which has trapped foreign bodies such as viruses causing the infection. I repeat DO NOT STOP A WET COUGH!
> 
> Use the advice above for cough relief only for a dry cough or sore throat.


As always, your brilliance shines through.

Knowing _when_ to do something is just as important as knowing how to do it. Or, as you point out, when _not_ to do it.

Thanks, Tirednurse!


----------



## Themedicalprepper (Feb 17, 2016)

TiredNurse - you're SO right. I should have added that information - good catch. Also, asthmatics should never suppress their coughs either as that their body's way of forcing air through a constricted airway. Thanks, TiredNurse!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Themedicalprepper said:


> TiredNurse - you're SO right. I should have added that information - good catch. Also, asthmatics should never suppress their coughs either as that their body's way of forcing air through a constricted airway. Thanks, TiredNurse!


Don't give people a loaded gun without teaching them how to use it, or they will kill themselves or others because of their ignorance.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

As usual thank you!


----------



## Themedicalprepper (Feb 17, 2016)

TiredNurse, I want readers to focus on the information I presented, which is good, reliable, and accurate. Viewing it as a potential threat or harm is a valid perspective, but readers need to know that the information is reliable. Your addition to it is valuable. Thanks for expanding the discussion and for the constructive criticism.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Themedicalprepper said:


> TiredNurse, I want readers to focus on the information I presented, which is good, reliable, and accurate. Viewing it as a potential threat or harm is a valid perspective, but readers need to know that the information is reliable. Your addition to it is valuable. Thanks for expanding the discussion and for the constructive criticism.


Unfortunately without the full medical knowledge you have, most of the information you are presenting would be useless and potentially dangerous. You give only part of the information and people may take this and use it incorrectly. Telling someone to use IV fluids for an allergic reaction? really? what if this person has other medical conditions that would make this dangerous? just pushing fluids is could kill someone.
Your information may be "good, reliable and accurate" but is it appropriate for the population you are giving it to? How many years have you studied medicine? do you think you can compile all this information into a few paragraphs so that we all can take that information to assess all aspects of the situation and SAFELY treat a person? Not hardly.

If you really want to do these people some good, then teach them what they need to do to survive an emergency until they can get to a professional, how to prevent problems, patch up wounds, prevent infection and so on, or if no help is available when to know if they just need to make the person comfortable and let nature take it's course. 
What people here are preparing for is a situation where there is no help. If there is help available they should get to the professionals so they can have someone who knows what they are doing make the decisions based on their years of education, not posts on a prepper forum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is why Tirednurse is our medical advisor, here.

On most everything else, she and Auntie are our SMEs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hot toddys are the cure all. I like honey..whiskey lemon juice and hot water combos.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Whiskey ,honey, lemon juice . It may not fix the cough but you won't care.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> This is why Tirednurse is our medical advisor, here.
> 
> On most everything else, she and Auntie are our SMEs.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Honey and whiskey is no old wives tale. Great remedy.


I prefer about 5 parts whiskey to one part honey


----------



## Themedicalprepper (Feb 17, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> Unfortunately without the full medical knowledge you have, most of the information you are presenting would be useless and potentially dangerous.


My post was on over-the-counter cough remedies. It doesn't require a degree or diploma to apply the post. And, who doesn't understand benadryl and pepcid? Are you saying the readership on this site can't decide for themselves what they can use from an article and what they can't?



tirednurse said:


> You give only part of the information and people may take this and use it incorrectly.


Sure. That can be said about any information-set written toward application. You had a good catch. I complemented your good catch. Then I added to your good catch (I added something _you_ left out).



tirednurse said:


> Telling someone to use IV fluids for an allergic reaction? really? what if this person has other medical conditions that would make this dangerous? just pushing fluids is could kill someone.


TiredNurse, you're wrong. That is incorrect. We're talking 1 liter based on the protocol I gave for hypotension in the absence of pressers secondary to allergic reaction. NOT following my protocol (which is also the American Heart Association protocol) will kill someone. Even our congestive heart failure patients, in the presence of hypotension and without a presser, will handle 1 liter fine - I've seen it too many times in the emergency department to know that it works and is appropriate life-saving care.



tirednurse said:


> Your information may be "good, reliable and accurate" but is it appropriate for the population you are giving it to? How many years have you studied medicine? do you think you can compile all this information into a few paragraphs so that we all can take that information to assess all aspects of the situation and SAFELY treat a person? Not hardly.


It didn't take me years to learn the allergic reaction protocol and I hope I didn't boil 9 years of education into a few paragraphs. I even say in the post where I explain some advanced techniques, "ADVANCED (if available and if you have the training)". Right there I'm saying to the entire readership, "Hey. If you don't know how to do the following, or don't have the resources, then don't do it." I haven't yet decided what "senior member" means on this site. It sounds like you are deciding for the readers what is appropriate to learn and what isn't. I believe anyone can learn what they decide to, and anyone can read a post (about cough remedies or allergic reactions or whatever) and decide what information to take away and what to leave.



tirednurse said:


> If you really want to do these people some good, then teach them what they need to do to survive an emergency until they can get to a professional, how to prevent problems, patch up wounds, prevent infection and so on, or if no help is available when to know if they just need to make the person comfortable and let nature take it's course.


Who are you to speak for "these people"? And nature taking it's course is a good point. Sometimes it's just time for a person to go home. There is a difference between nature taking its course, however, and not having proper response preparation for an event that could have been manageable. For the many on this site who have a medical background but may not have had exposure to a particular protocol or way of thinking about a problem, I'm trying to present a strategy for management. That's prepping. It sounds like you believe most of the readership are uneducated.



tirednurse said:


> What people here are preparing for is a situation where there is no help.


Why are you speaking for everyone on the site? A no-help situation is exactly what I addressed.



tirednurse said:


> If there is help available they should get to the professionals so they can have someone who knows what they are doing make the decisions based on their years of education, not posts on a prepper forum.


The guys talking about generators, or trading recipes, or talking about solar electricity - aren't they making decisions guided by knowledge from posts which are based on other preppers years of experience? Isn't that what this site is about - trading experience, knowledge, and information related to prepping?

The good catch you had about not suppressing a wet cough especially in the presence of COPD, and what I added to your good catch about not suppressing an asthmatic's cough response - that's good information exchange and dialogue. Your comments after the good catch were wholly negative. I can see your point of view and respect that you are trying to protect people. But you're wrong about fluids killing someone in a hypotensive situation, you're wrong when saying "most of the information you are presenting would be useless and potentially dangerous", and you're focusing on the threat the information I presented poses to a population of readers you have decided to speak for rather than drawing out the benefit and contrasting it with clearer information. I don't respect that.

I'm going to post what I believe will help other preppers.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Another aspect of the "Wet Cough" is if the patient's body is dehydrated their mucous will
become more and more viscous (like glue) and therefore be hard to cough "up-and-out".

Clearing the mucous out will open the air passages more and promote easier breathing. I
have been mostly against "cough suppresants" for years.

Keeping healthily hydrated is important to keeping your lungs clear & your body in general
operating correctly.

Grim

(a Re-Tired Nurse)
(also...you get to be a Senior Member when you log over 100 posts)


----------



## Themedicalprepper (Feb 17, 2016)

Great addition, Grim Reality. Good hydration - (in sickness) for adults 2-3 liters daily or for children 1-2 liters daily - is important. Thanks for adding.

And, thanks for clarifying "Senior Member".


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Themedicalprepper said:


> My post was on over-the-counter cough remedies. It doesn't require a degree or diploma to apply the post. And, who doesn't understand benadryl and pepcid? Are you saying the readership on this site can't decide for themselves what they can use from an article and what they can't?
> 
> Sure. That can be said about any information-set written toward application. You had a good catch. I complemented your good catch. Then I added to your good catch (I added something _you_ left out).
> 
> ...


First of all I couldn't care less what you think is a "good catch"
Second "Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD) is an umbrella term used to describe progressive lung diseases including emphysema, chronic bronchitis, refractory (non-reversible) asthma, and some forms of bronchiectasis. This disease is characterized by increasing breathlessness. - See more at: What is COPD? | COPD Symptoms & Risk Factors | COPD Definition

Third if anyone on here wants to make their own mistakes that is fine by me. However, you who profess to be a medical professional, gives information that could be used incorrectly and cost people's lives. That makes you liable. And yes I feel the need to protect these people. People I have spent several years talking to and learning from. you know nothing about who they are. you seem to me to only be here to preach the gospel as you know it and probably sell some stuff off your website. 
As I said before you do not give someone a loaded gun and not teach them to use it. 
Yes we all talk here about how to help each other. As I said before give them what they need, not what The all Great and Powerful "Medical Prepper" wants to copy and paste out of a medical journal. 
You tell people to start IVs give medications, assess a situation they could not comprehend without experience, and that is OK? Will you be providing prescriptions for this medication and IV fluids? you will give people the impression that they should be buying up medical equipement they have no training for. The 2% medical professionals on this site, I'm sure, have no need of you telling them what to do. SO please do not confuse people and give them information they can't use. 
Stick to the basics. I'm positive there are many on this site that would love more information on medical concerns. If you start a thread and they want more information they will ask. There are a lot of very smart people here who could learn to cope with many medical situations on their own, if given the proper information on how. They will also learn what they feel they need to know which will stick with them longer anyway.


----------



## Themedicalprepper (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't put ads or links or anything in my posts that would lead to the conclusion that I'm here to sell anything - I'm not here to sell anything.

I don't cut and paste from any Journal - everything I post is all me, good and bad.

I'm going to post what I think is beneficial - readers can take it or leave it.

I don't tell people to do anything - I lay out a framework for decision making and then it's up to anyone applying that framework to use there heads and rely on their experience to decide how far to go.

Preppers are great scavengers and critical thinkers. They can figure out where to get medicines or supplies and if they need more information on sourcing, like you said, they can ask.

I don't post to the lowest common denominator - I try to post as much information as I can the first time so that the original post is the foundation for further discussion. That can include more detail, but I shouldn't leave out detail just to be simplistic.

Any person can use any information. Every prepper on this website has the capability of going to youtube, a class, or asking a friend who's an EMT / medic / nurse / etc. to learn how to start an IV or do some other physical medical intervention if they have the interest. Everyone has the capacity to learn to do more. That's what I write to - that capacity. Degrees don't matter. Background and educational history matter some, but everyone has the ability to keep learning. If they are interested in something, then they will. That's what I write to - that interest, that capacity to endeavor to do more.

What I've posted isn't a "loaded gun". It's just information. The readership can do with it what they want. All of our posts will be enhanced, magnified, and more purposeful if we comment constructively and positively. Please don't tell me what to post unless I've made a mistake and broken one of the site rules.

I'm glad you've spent a long time adding content, value, and information to the site. I'm going to try and do the same.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Well dang, looks like I missed out on all the fun again. 
Just went through reading posts from the last couple days and have to agree with Tired Nurse. As an ER nurse for years I saw many times where miss information caused the death of someone. Unless you have the training please don't try any of the "advanced" methods TMP has offered. There is just enough information given to get someone into trouble thinking they know what to do. 
Specifically mentioned is the use of IV fluids. while they have become routine during the hospital stay, they are not completely safe. Using the wrong IV fluid, pushing to fast, or to much for that person could cause death even in a person with hypovolemia. Not enough information was given for an off the streets person to make to correct choices on whether or not this would be safe, as well as what to give. If you think this is a skill you need to know, become a paramedic at the very least. They are trained in this type of situation. They are taught how to assess a patient and what guidlines to follow for these emergencies. 
As with any information you find on the internet, learn how to research yourselves at reputable websites so you know what to believe and how to use that information. 

Keep watching out for us Tired Nurse. Your awesome!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He got banned?
For this?

I didn't see anything derogatory or hateful. I saw an exchange between two people who believe they are right, and have different perspectives.
Surely we're not banning for that, are we?
I'll give the mods the benefit of the doubt on this. Perhaps I missed something, or more was said that got deleted. Don't know.
It just phases me a bit when actions come "seemingly" out of nowhere.

In any case, I'll self medicate on honey with or without a prescription. :mrgreen:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> He got banned?
> For this?
> 
> I didn't see anything derogatory or hateful. I saw an exchange between two people who believe they are right, and have different perspectives.
> ...


Brother, have I ever been wrong?

I have several gallons of honey in my prep room; I am with you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Brother, have I ever been wrong?
> 
> I have several gallons of honey in my prep room; I am with you.


After posting, I spotted the other thread.
See? I always give myself an out when my foot is approaching my mouth. :whew:


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Brother, have I ever been wrong?
> 
> I have several gallons of honey in my prep room; I am with you.


Now honey I would encourage! tastes good on biscuits and it is a natural antibiotic. Good for the inside and the outside.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I know this last post was over 2-3 days ago but I think I like to throw some info out.

being hip and cool and up to date of new medical treatments and techniques ( I such a Arrogant bas**rd at times )
to help breack up the nasty in the lungs they founf putting chest rub vix and other stuff on the chest is almost pointless only 10% depending hw much is getting the lung to help break it up so it can come out.
we have boobies men women unless you are flat with no meat once so ever and that's even small children and the skin is wee thicker on the chest and you have more skin pours (its skin pours) you get more zits and all that other crap on the side then you do on the chest, its been proven that putting the vix or chest rubs on side and under the armpits , and on the front and side of the neck due to the windpipe .
but its been proven a better way is the feet! yes feet , I was shocked when I heard of it and I have seen and used this technique .
run it on the bottom of the feet and in between the toes , the arch and between the toes should get the most attention
put on heavy socks then stay off youre feet meaning go to sleep or take a long nap.
if you need to walk put plastic wrap on the bottom of the feet DO not wrap the feet just put it on the bottom and then put the socks on it can be hard to keep that pastic on the bottom but that's really only way to do it with out having that gel going more into the sock and threw the sock then on to the floor.

and also raw onions . there was a village years back where people and other towns villages and what don't where getting sick and and a good amount had died but the one village did not have this issue and it was smack in the middle of this issue that was going around at the time in this region 
so they researched why and they found that this village grew allot of onions and hanged them up for ward off superstitions and also to dry them for the winters and have them for early spring.
they are good at absorbing bacteria . but they end up not able to have the onions for winter due to the bacteria pretty much destroyed some of them they ended up not having any one getting this flu like bug.
-Raw honey is best for killing bacteria then just plain honey and elderberries note elderberries or (sambucus-***** ) honeysuckle family can be grown, the flowers are even better for you and you can make tea from them and add raw honey and maybe mint leafs as well to give it the extra 1 2 punch.
times up need to go back to packing due to moving I will see youse all on the flip side of the kiddie pool of shame
)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Another vote here for honey. My wife gets bronchitis every winter, and a cough that hangs on and resists everything except honey, we have discovered.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Where'd you go medicalprepper? I was enjoying your post.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you tired nurse.


----------



## walking (Nov 19, 2015)

If the cough in throat is caused by thick mucus and itching, I believe drinking cool, clear fluids can help.

I don't want to say anything against J.D. but alcohol dries the mouth, so this sounds counterintuitive to me...

By the way, I've discovered a good "remedy" for a blocked nose: sneezing. Sometimes, when you have a common cold with a blocked nose and you try to clear it, nothing comes out. Then you sneeze (looking at the sun helps) and the nose opens and you can clear it.

You can have prolonged worsening cough due to atypical pneumonia caused by the bacterium Mycoplasma. It is not as rare as it sounds. Cough can be practically the only symptom.

Walking Pneumonia Symptoms, Treatment


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's spring time and the pollen is kicking my butt. I've been staying hydrated and drinking warm tea with a spoon of honey in it, which seems to help. Besides a good Bourbon does not need to be embellished with tea or honey, it should be sipped and enjoyed just the way it is.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Just a spoon full of sugar makes the medicine go down, the medicine go down, oh the medicine go down. Just a spoon full of sugar makes the medicine go down..in a such delightfulll wayyyyyy!

Best treatment for sinus congestion.... a spoonful of wasabi!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> Best treatment for sinus congestion.... a spoonful of wasabi!!


I had ring-side seats to witness this exact "remedy".
We had a coworker who had the worst allergies every year. His sneezes ran almost like clockwork. He would be blocked up and congested all the time. My boss, whose from China, recommended wasabi. So, we all went to the local chinese buffet for lunch that day, and got to see first hand how well this worked. The bowl of wasabi was prepped with soy sauce mixed in. A very small amount on a spoon was offered to him. He took it like a champ... at first. Within 2 minutes his entire face was red(which was odd, since he's from India, and had a dark complexion) his eyes had started streaming, and he could not keep enough napkins handy. It opened him up like a friggin' pipeline. After he'd recovered a bit, and was pleased with the effects, he had another spoon of it. ROUND 2!

It was quite a sight to see.

I can't stand the stuff. Smells like burning tires and tastes worse. Implants itself into the mucus and refuses to take leave. Nothing tastes good after it. At least that's just me. Others love it.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

One of the guys I work with here in Nigeria won't get anywhere near wasabi. Not even wasabi soy sauce almonds or chips.

He had an experience where he was at a party and there was a large bowl of wasabi on a table, actually for sushi that was coming, and he thought it was guacamole! He took a HUGE load on a cracker and stuffed it into his mouth. He won't TOUCH wasabi ever again!! LOL!!


----------

